# Canadian Passengers Stranded in Spy Hill SK 12/25



## Skyline (Dec 26, 2017)

I know this is an Amtrak board but enough of us ride trains in Canada I hope no one will mind.

What could have been a serious tragedy for 98 passengers plus crew in eastern Saskatchewan turned out to have the makings of a classic Christmas story starting Christmas Eve 2017...

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/saskatoon/via-rail-stranded-spy-hill-1.4464542

and also...

https://globalnews.ca/news/3934103/spy-hill-saskatchewan-via-rail-passengers/


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Dec 26, 2017)

While I have also been the recipient of excellent VIA customer service (which turned a mildly disappointing honeymoon into a trip of a lifetime), -30c (-22F) is not really that cold for Canada, nor the VIA locomotive fleet, which used to operate up to Churchill.


----------



## west point (Dec 26, 2017)

just possible water in the diesel or no anti freeze in diesel fuel ? Also the heater for diesel fuel inop ?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 26, 2017)

This is very rare, Ive been on VIA Trains when it was -50, but as Canada's equipment ages, it may become more common, just like Amtrak's P-42s.

And the Friendly folks that welcomed the stranded VIA passengers reminds one of when the wonderful people in the Maritimes gave the stranded LD Airline Passengers similar hospitality on 9-11!


----------



## railiner (Dec 26, 2017)

Bob Dylan said:


> And the Friendly folks that welcomed the stranded VIA passengers reminds one of when the wonderful people in the Maritimes gave the stranded LD Airline Passengers similar hospitality on 9-11!


Dramatically portrayed here............http://www.comefromaway.com/learnmore/story.php

Of course, that event was much bigger, with more stranded passenger's and went on longer, but still in the same spirit...


----------



## Lonestar648 (Dec 26, 2017)

What a wonderful group of people in Spy Glass. It was fortunate the train could back up to the town. The wind is the killer at those negative temperatures, know that from living in rural Kansas and on the Wisconsin border.


----------



## Skyline (Dec 27, 2017)

west point said:


> just possible water in the diesel or no anti freeze in diesel fuel ? Also the heater for diesel fuel inop ?


Since I posted this I got a message from the person who sent me the above links that he was told by a Via employee that "#2 ran out of fuel" as the reason for the train being stranded.

No clue if this is accurate, but if it did come from a Via employee even on the QT it could be true. How would that happen tho?


----------



## Triley (Dec 27, 2017)

Skyline said:


> west point said:
> 
> 
> > just possible water in the diesel or no anti freeze in diesel fuel ? Also the heater for diesel fuel inop ?
> ...


Mistakes happen. Engines are forgotten to be refueled enroute.
Sent from my SM-G955U using Amtrak Forum mobile app


----------



## Triley (Dec 27, 2017)

Skyline said:


> west point said:
> 
> 
> > just possible water in the diesel or no anti freeze in diesel fuel ? Also the heater for diesel fuel inop ?
> ...


Mistakes happen. Engines are forgotten to be refueled enroute.
Sent from my SM-G955U using Amtrak Forum mobile app


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Dec 27, 2017)

One engine, maybe. But both?


----------



## railiner (Dec 27, 2017)

That's some 'mistake'....

Even if somehow, the refueling was not performed, doesn't the engineer have to check the tank during his 'pre-trip' inspection? Not sure just what the procedure is on the railroad...

And shouldn't there have been some kind of low fuel alarm?


----------



## OBS (Dec 28, 2017)

Fuel gauge not working? Too many delays, unable to make it to next fueling stop? Misjudged by engineers or Operations? Lots of possible scenarios....


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 28, 2017)

I've been on several LD Trains that ran out of fuel during trips.

The classic example was on the #22 Texas Eagle in August when it was 100+, and we came to a halt outside of Taylor in the Freight yards.

After a 45 minute delay, a UP Rescue engine pushed us into the Taylor Station ( UP District Hdqs/ex MoPac) where we awaited a Tanker that showed up about an hour later ( we were fouling the Main).

Once we were underway, about 2 Hours late, the Asst. Conductor told me that the Engineer had been taken out of service, and the Engineer that had brought #22 into Austin from SAS that morning ( Engineer OnlyChange Point is in Austin for #21/#22)was vaned out to Taylor and was taking us to FTW. (T&E Crew change).

I thought the Conductor was responsible for the Condition/Operation of the Train, so not sure why he wasn't relieved also??


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Dec 29, 2017)

For anyone wondering how VIA's other long distance train....the Ocean is doing in these extremely cold temperatures....

Its minus 25 with a windchill of minus 34 at Sainte-Foy (Quebec City) this morning and the Ocean encountered even colder temps through the night on its run up from Halifax..but its still scheduled for an ontime arrival in Montreal at 1003am.

The Ocean has been late a couple of times this holiday season but it was mainly due to servicing and the double and triple stops required with the extra-long trains.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 29, 2017)

railiner said:


> That's some 'mistake'....Even if somehow, the refueling was not performed, doesn't the engineer have to check the tank during his 'pre-trip' inspection? Not sure just what the procedure is on the railroad...And shouldn't there have been some kind of low fuel alarm?


Yeah that seems like an exceptionally disruptive mistake to make and you'd think this was the sort of thing that would be checked by more than one person in order to prevent such mistakes.



OBS said:


> Fuel gauge not working? Too many delays, unable to make it to next fueling stop? Misjudged by engineers or Operations? Lots of possible scenarios....


Do locomotives no longer have visual inspection ports on their fuel tanks? Seems like this should have been detectable before a long distance trip. Maybe it was covered with ice or grime and they simply didn't bother.


----------



## railiner (Dec 29, 2017)

Yeah,,,that was what I had thought, not sure if the locomotive has a "fuel gauge" on the instrument panel, but I recall seeing them directly on the tanks.

Another example of what happens, when you "assume" everyone has done their job, and not cross-check. Downright hazardous in extreme weather conditions....


----------



## railiner (Dec 29, 2017)

NS VIA Fan said:


> For anyone wondering how VIA's other long distance train....the Ocean is doing in these extremely cold temperatures....
> 
> Its minus 25 with a windchill of minus 34 at Sainte-Foy (Quebec City) this morning and the Ocean encountered even colder temps through the night on its run up from Halifax..but its still scheduled for an ontime arrival in Montreal at 1003am.
> 
> The Ocean has been late a couple of times this holiday season but it was mainly due to servicing and the double and triple stops required with the extra-long trains.


As they say in the US Navy, "Bravo Zulu", VIA!

That's the way to demonstrate the "all-weather" mode of transport!


----------



## VentureForth (Jan 24, 2018)

Bob Dylan said:


> This is very rare, Ive been on VIA Trains when it was -50, but as Canada's equipment ages, it may become more common, just like Amtrak's P-42s.
> 
> And the Friendly folks that welcomed the stranded VIA passengers reminds one of when the wonderful people in the Maritimes gave the stranded LD Airline Passengers similar hospitality on 9-11!


Heck, they're still using F40PH's!


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jan 25, 2018)

Whats wrong with a well maintained F40PH?


----------



## zephyr17 (Jan 25, 2018)

They completely rebuilt those F40PHs.


----------



## VentureForth (Jan 26, 2018)

Ain't nuthin' wrong with rebuilt F40PH's or P42's either for that matter.


----------

